# looking for information on moving to Kos



## fromsuntosun (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi everyone. We are looking to move to Kos in the very near future. We need to be able to access our work site to continue working from home while there. Is there anyone that can check if access to our work site is available.

Plus we may have more questions about living in Kos in the future, so a friendly face would be appreciated.


----------

